# What is your favorite device for CC# input?



## daviddossett (May 14, 2014)

I've been looking several options, such as the Livid Alias 8, an iPad/TouchOSC setup, or something like an Artist Mix or Behringer fader setup. 

What do you use, and why?


----------



## G.E. (May 14, 2014)

TouchOSC until 2 weeks ago when I got my breath controller.By far the best and most natural way of controlling dynamics.I still use TouchOSC for everything else.


----------



## holywilly (May 14, 2014)

I've been a "MIDI Touch" user since it released and extremely satisfied.

http://iosmidi.com/

Easy to customize any CC faders, connecting via wifi with very low latency.


----------



## Softmo06004 (May 14, 2014)

Depends on what you want to do. Controling software functions or playing virtual instruments. For my DAW's (Cubase, Protools) i use a Presonus FaderPort. Low cost and very efficient. 
I don't need 8 Faders but only one with all stuff that i need (Transport, Mix and Arrange Windows, Track Automation with Motorised Fader, Punch in/out, markers..etc).
For playing virtual instruments, I used to play it with a Dopfer R2M which is great. Now i'm using a Leap Motion with Geco Midi software and it's just a dream to play with, controlling every articulations as if i was playing with a real instrument. 
Take a look on Youtube.
Best.


----------



## Ozymandias (May 14, 2014)

I mainly just use an iPhone, propped up on a bit of wood:


----------



## PeterKorcek (May 15, 2014)

Softmo06004 @ Wed May 14 said:


> Depends on what you want to do. Controling software functions or playing virtual instruments. For my DAW's (Cubase, Protools) i use a Presonus FaderPort. Low cost and very efficient. Now i'm using a Leap Motion with Geco Midi software and it's just a dream to play with, controlling every articulations as if i was playing with a real instrument



Hi, was looking at Leap Motion and Presonus, I have Doepfer LMK2+ on which I have pitch wheel and mod wheel that Im doing expression with VST with, although these devices look that are more suitable for dynamics control.

You can assign Presonus to control CC for certain channels and then just switch between channels and do the automation?

With Leap Motion, you buy just the package for 90E and thats it? was watching some videos, looks awesome, and again you can do CC1 and CC11 with it at ease?

thanks


----------



## wonshu (May 15, 2014)

Ozymandias @ Wed May 14 said:


> I mainly just use an iPhone, propped up on a bit of wood:



I'll have to build one of those myself. So simple... why can't I think of this myself?? Hmpf...

Thanks!


----------



## maestro2be (May 15, 2014)

Lemur and IPad.

Maestro2be


----------



## Softmo06004 (May 15, 2014)

The Presonus fader port is just for controling your DAW, no virtual instruments. You have to buy the Leap Motion and in the Airspace store, you need Geco Midi ( https://airspace.leapmotion.com/apps/geco-midi/osx )
You can assign all CC that you need, Pitch and Modulation.


----------



## jsmithsebasto (May 15, 2014)

+1 for Leap with Geco MIDI


----------



## Per Lichtman (May 15, 2014)

The one I've used the most over the years is the Behringer BCF-2000. The price to performance ratio is pretty insane on it.


----------



## ch4rles (May 16, 2014)

G.E. @ Wed May 14 said:


> TouchOSC until 2 weeks ago when I got my breath controller.By far the best and most natural way of controlling dynamics.I still use TouchOSC for everything else.



Same here. For me the TEControl Breath Controller wins hands down - pun intended :wink: .


----------



## kclements (May 16, 2014)

I just purchased an iPad and looking into this. I have the LogicPro remote app from Apple, which works great - but would love to have something to control CC.

A long time ago, I bought TouchOSC for my iPhone, but never could quite figure it out. It always seemed so complicated to set up the controls. And having to use a computer to design your controls seems convoluted. 

Looking at picking up either TB Midi Stuff, or Lemur - 



> Same here. For me the TEControl Breath Controller wins hands down



Are you using this for strings - like LASS? I see it is compatible, but how are you finding it to work with non-breath instruments?

Thanks - 

kc


----------



## Per Lichtman (May 16, 2014)

By the way, I haven't tried TouchOSC yet (I plan to for the first time in the next week) but there are some ways to use it that are apparently a little more "ready to go" without a lotof additional user setup than others.

Embertone has Komtakt files ready to be controlled by it in Friedlander Violin and Blakus Cello. Cockos Reaper 4.2 and later were mentioned by the TouchOSC author last year as having native support for the app.

I'll be curious to see how it all works.


----------



## Softmo06004 (May 16, 2014)

The TEControl Breath Controller is a great device but you have to think about what you really want to do. With a breath controller, you can control only one CC at a time. If you want to increase the dynamic and the vibrato, you have to use for exemple your breath controller and your mod wheel while you are playing on your keyboard. And if you want to control anything more, it won't be really possible. With the Leap Motion, i can easily control dynamic, vibrato, speed of the legato, speed of the attack and sometime more with only one recording, depends on what i have to control and the type of virtual instrument i use ( Sample Modeling for exemple are so fantastic to play with LEAP MOTION, too many CC to control). 
With Touch OSC, you will be able to control one CC, maybe one more but you need to take a look on your ipad and it's not very easy to control two parameters at a time ( dynamic and vibrato for exemple). Again, so difficult to change the ratio between two parameters, or three...or sometime more. 
So you have to consider different aspect of what you want to do.
PS : Sorry for my "French English" language 
Best.


----------



## Hannes_F (May 16, 2014)

Tablet2midi


----------



## daviddossett (May 16, 2014)

I'm on Windows 8.1, and it looks like it doesn't run Touch OSC (it only goes to 7 on the site), so I'll have to go the hardware route.

Has anyone tried the Livid stuff yet? I just want a fader or faders to control CC stuff, i'm not as crazy about touchscreen stuff anyway.


----------



## playz123 (May 16, 2014)

Okay, don't jump on me here, but pound for pound, dollar for dollar, I still like my little nanoKontrol II. Yes, other controllers might be more elaborate, and iPad controllers are the new 'thing', and I will use one, but I am still happy with the Korg device too. It was a great recommendation from Eric Persing.

PS: Are there any Cubase users who have compared icPro with TouchOSC?? Both look 'interesting' to me.


----------



## proxima (May 16, 2014)

I _would_ happily use the Logic Remote for ipad (which is so awesome otherwise), but as best I can tell there's no way to just bring up a handful of cc controls? I still have TouchOSC from when I used Reaper, but I haven't really tried it with Logic yet. I'm surprised at the number of people who use touch screens for cc input here, I would have expected a greater preference for physical sliders, foot pedals, mod wheels, etc.

Otherwise I have a nanokontrol (v 1), and for the $10 I paid it's pretty flexible.


----------



## jiten (May 16, 2014)

Also have been liking TouchOSC recently. I just set up a few pages but mainly use XY pads with various CCs mapped.

My main page is CC1 vertical/ CC2 horizontal. By default for Cinematic Strings 2 this controls dynamics up/down and vibrato left/right. I use Cubase's MIDI input transformers to set up Hollywood Strings so it works the same way (CC1 dynamics and CC2 vibrato) and same with other libraries. I don't own anything that ever really needs more than these two CCs at once so it has been working great for me. I just hold the iphone in one hand while I play with the other, and can put the iphone down wherever I want if I need to use both hands (so it's extremely flexible). Also TouchOSC's MIDI Bridge does work with Windows 8.1 for me so I think you'll be ok there!

Lastly, I have Cubase IC Pro as well and honestly just don't use it all that much. In my mind, it serves a totally different purpose than something like TouchOSC. As I understand it, Cubase IC Pro is more for controlling Cubase (mixer faders, project window, transport controls, and virtual pads for key commands or macros) while TouchOSC is way more flexible. You can use it to send OSC or use it to send MIDI and completely customize how the pages look. 

I imagine the DAW control of IC Pro is probably more useful on an iPad though since there is a lot more screen real estate, but it still can't send MIDI.


----------



## ch4rles (May 17, 2014)

kclements @ Fri May 16 said:


> > Same here. For me the TEControl Breath Controller wins hands down
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using this for strings - like LASS? I see it is compatible, but how are you finding it to work with non-breath instruments?



I mostly use it for expression and it works great. The difference is that it's much faster than a pedal and I still have both hands and feet free for additional inputs like a mod wheel and/or pedal. Therefore it's like having an additional degree of freedom.

It can be set to send any CC, aftertouch or pitch bend so I would guess anything that receives one of these will be happy. Sorry I am not good at making videos myself but Guy Michelmore recently put one on youtube in which he uses it for strings. I think it should answer your question better than I could in words.


----------



## Cecco (May 17, 2014)

I use a korg nanokontrol and it does a decent job, it's cheap and no hassle with connections, although longer faders would certainly be desirable.


----------



## NeilDube (May 23, 2014)

A few months ago I bought a Tecontrol MIDI breath controller, and I really like it - particularly for strings and woodwinds. It takes a bit of calibrating, and it can be tricky to get the balance right between actual blowing through it, and squeezing the air with your cheeks. But it's very easy once you get the hang of it, and you can set it to any cc - so could be used for some experimental things (synth parameters etc). 

I suspect a trained singer who has learned diaphragm control would find it easier to use it to a fine degree from the off. But anyone can get the hang of it. Some good YouTube demo videos out there...

TTFN


----------



## kclements (May 24, 2014)

ch4rles @ Sat May 17 said:


> kclements @ Fri May 16 said:
> 
> 
> > > Same here. For me the TEControl Breath Controller wins hands down
> ...



Excellent. Thanks for the link. This is now on my list.


----------



## chibear (May 24, 2014)

I just recently got THIS new multi-controller, but I have to admit I have yet to get it working like the video. I REALLY like the new breath controller, though.


----------



## AC986 (May 24, 2014)

Ozymandias @ Wed May 14 said:


> I mainly just use an iPhone, propped up on a bit of wood:




That's brilliant. You should mass produce those.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 26, 2014)

Very informative thread. I am thinking about using a ipad for this along with my mod wheels and sliders on my Peavey DPM C8.


----------



## Embertone (May 29, 2014)

I love Touch OSC!

Almost all the controls for our violin are positioned in the space of an iPad. With vibrato control at the top (x = intensity, y = speed), and Dynamics/Colo Control at the bottom (x = dynamics, y = bow position), you can control 4 or 5 CC's with just one hand!

Definitely takes some practice, and I usually end up fiddling with the CC data after my performance. But I find that it's a really efficient way to work.

-Alex


----------



## samphony (May 29, 2014)

My favorites are

Aerodrums (the best method for anything rhythmically)
Peavey PC1600x
iPad Lemur
TEC breath controller

I never knew how much fun it can be drumming into the air with your own designed drumming patches. From epic to anything else Aerodrums is new to my VI world but the best controller investment since ages.

http://aerodrums.com/aerodrums-product-page/


----------



## stonzthro (May 29, 2014)

Novation ZeRO SLMkII - I love automap (once it I was able to set it up correctly), Logic Remote, and TuochOsc on iPad.


----------



## JeffP06 (May 29, 2014)

Hello,
Have al ook at the new ArtsUnmuted Artsys for Lemur/Ipad !!!


----------



## Diffusor (May 29, 2014)

I have been using a Lemured iPad with ArtsUnmuted Kolos.


----------



## DaddyO (May 29, 2014)

Can you buy the TEControl in the U.S.? Or do you buy it on their website, which shows only Euros?


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 29, 2014)

What would be the main differences between Lemur and Touch Osc on the Ipad ?


----------



## Marius Masalar (May 29, 2014)

I'm the world's biggest fan of all the cool iPad tech out there, but to be honest my favourite way to input CCs is with a good physical controller.

Something like the Livid CNTRL_R or MIDI Fighter Twister are exactly the sort of well-built, flexible stuff I love.


----------



## Neifion (May 29, 2014)

Anybody try out an iRing by chance?
http://www.ikmultimedia.com/products/iring/


----------

